# A first for a wireless carrier?



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Or maybe two of them. Cincinnati Bell has released Android 2.2 for the Milestone XT720 that is not approved by Motorola. Plus, they give you instructions and tools to root it. They fully support it, and will even help customers in the store complete the process. I dont think I've ever heard if a carrier doing this.

http://cincinnatibell.com/milestoneupgrade


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

More power to them. Moto doesn't want to support their devices, someone should.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Google really needs to just man up at this point and tell wireless carriers and manufacturers that if they want to continue to make android os phones they're going to have to let them be native and Google handles the updates. If they want to add things on they can but not as their own ROM setup. With a lot of the changes lately not being for the positive Android is actually going to have me start evaluating other options soon.


----------

